# ADMtek ADM8211 driver



## DrObscure (Jul 23, 2015)

Bringing my older machine up to FBSDFreeBSD 10.1 and can't seem to find a driver now for the ADM8211 based 802.11 card...

Has this been made redundant in new release of FBSDFreeBSD?
Is there a way to get it so iI can use this card for my project?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2015)

That chipset is over a dozen years old.  I found people asking for drivers for back when it came out, but nothing recent.  It might be usable with ndisgen(8), but no guarantees.


----------

